# Debating Calvinism



## Me Died Blue (Feb 17, 2004)

Has anyone bought the new book by James White and Dave Hunt about Calvinism? It's a result of a challenge White put to Hunt in response to Hunt's horribly flawed book, [i:85c19375f0]What Love Is This?[/i:85c19375f0] There were several letters written back and forth between the two of them, and they eventually decided to write a book debating Calvinism, and it just came out. I'll probably be buying it in the next couple of days.

Has anyone else been following White's and Hunt's correspondences and anticipating this book's release?


----------



## BrianLanier (Feb 17, 2004)

Just got my [i:3aca25419b]signed[/i:3aca25419b] copy in the mail today. Read the first chapter, and I must say that Dave Hunt is not going to look very good by the end of the book. I look forward to reading the rest of the book.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 17, 2004)

That doesn't surprise me at all. Just out of curiosity, is your copy signed by White, Hunt, or both? How did you get it?


----------



## BrianLanier (Feb 17, 2004)

Signed by White &quot;James White Eph. 1:3-6&quot;. I got it by pre-ordering it off of James White's website at www.aomin.org

Hope that helps!


[Edited on 2-18-2004 by BrianLanier]


----------

